# Real train question- freight & Amtrak



## Tlauden (Sep 16, 2010)

Question for ya, Last night on my way home from work a freight train passed, but at the end of the freight train there was what looked like an Amtrak train catching a ride with. the Amtrak had one loco with 5-6 passenger cars. Do they do this just if there heading the same direction or what? this is the first time Ive ever seen the complete Amtrak train being pulled, but i always see freights with Amtrak cars attached. Might this be something with the Freight lines all but going through the Amtrak terminal in Harrisburg?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With the Downeaster, the freights work around the commuter service. Mostly they are seen on the weekend . The cars were probably getting a shuttle service to a new location. They do require mantenance too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Or maybe ... just maybe ... they were making little baby trains ?!?!? It was nighttime, after all! That IS where model trains come from, right ?!?



TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

....and sometimes, the fairies become jealous and steal a cute lil baby train and substitute a changeling in it's place. That's where Lionels come from!


----------

